#   :   ?
,         .            .      ?

----------


## sveetna

"      .  :Smilie: 
    ?

----------

...

----------


## Andyko

__...

----------

25     ... :Frown:        30,  35  ..,    40,     45

----------


## MTs

-,     - ,   .
 -  ,  -  ,  -  . 
 ,  , - ,  ,  .   :Smilie:

----------

!

----------

,    :    -  :Smilie:

----------


## .

.......

----------

-   ...

----------

?   :Wow:    ...

----------


## Helper-2005

*MTs*!
   -           ...
  ,    25    ,   45 -      :Wow:

----------

!!!!!!!  :yes:

----------

30    "  45", -...

----------


## RedBrandt

** ,  -  ,     .

----------

26    "  45"  :Big Grin:    ,     !  :Frown:

----------


## RedBrandt

.    .

----------

45 -  ? ,    .
**,      -  18   40,   .  :Big Grin:

----------


## sveetna

45.        ?     2  /  25    ?  :Smilie:

----------

...   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:  
  26       45... :Wow:

----------


## Andyko

> 26       45


 ...    ?

----------

,  .         -     .       ?  , , ?

----------

> ?


    ,     :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:    ,

----------


## Mistral

-  ,  - .
             .  :Smilie:

----------


## Valeri101

> 45 -


-     0   ,   -    ...     38  " -    ",   "  45"...   "   ,  , - ..."  :Frown:

----------

> -     .


http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=42206 .

----------


## sveetna

> ,  , - ..."


  :Smilie:      .     .   :Smilie:

----------

,    ,        45,   .  ,     - .... :Dezl:

----------


## Irina2701

, ,         .... ..  :Smilie:    ,              25  :yes:     ,   ???   25    45?  :Stick Out Tongue: 
       25 :Smilie: )))

----------


## sveetna

*Irina2701*,    ::  ::  ::

----------


## Irina2701

*sveetna*, !!!!  :Smilie:

----------


## Helper-2005

> ,    ,        45,   .  ,     - ....


!  :Wow:  

*Irina2701*,   !  ::   ::   ::

----------

*Irina2701*,   ::   ::   ::

----------

> ,   ,        45,   .  ,     - ....


    , ...
       .  25 .
          33 (  35? .   :Embarrassment:  )
,      . , ,     25 :Stick Out Tongue:  .

----------


## Omut

> 25     ...       30,  35  ..,    40,     45


      65-
           .


   ,

----------

,      
 :yes: 
      ...  :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:

----------

-    .     ,    .
 ,          ,   "". ,   "  "... " ,    -!"  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Andyko

> 33 (  35? .


  ,  " "       28 -    ( ,     ),      28.

----------

"  25",       45.   :Wow:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------

> "  25",


   ( )      25.       .

----------

[QUOTE=Helper-2005]!  :Wow:  

: "  45"  "  45"  ?
  ""   ,
" " -   ,
     ""
---------------
 ,

----------


## 4

,  ,  25   :Smilie:

----------


## Skynin

.   .    .

----------


## agur

: ""   .   ""  45,   !   ""     ,   .                                              ,   ""    (- !)    ""...   !  :Smilie:

----------

.  :Smilie:

----------


## ltymuf

:

----------


## Kolelef

. . . ............. , , ,   .

----------


## Valeria

"",   "",   ,   ,   "" (    ,   ). 
         .     "()"    "" -  "  25"   -  "  45"   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## nikkky

: / ?  :Cool:

----------


## agur

.   ,     ""   :Wow: 
 ,            , .

----------


## Valeria

, -     , pardon, " "  ...          ? ,    45 (    45) -    ,  ,   (  -,  ,     )! 
      "     ?"
 : 
1. !       .
2. .   .
3.       (   )
4.

----------


## nikkky

: 


> 2. .   .


 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## agur

,        ,   .
 -    .       .        ,       ..., .  :Smilie:

----------


## Lemori

> -  ,  - .
>              .


,         -   :Wow:

----------


## Lemori

> :


       - " ",   - :Wow:

----------


## ADSemenov.ru

&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;  -   "**".&nbsp; :Smilie: 

&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;  , ?   ...

----------

*ADSemenov.ru*,     :Smilie:

----------


## ADSemenov.ru

&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;  *-*    ...&nbsp; :Smilie:

----------


## FSK

,  .
   ,     "  25",

----------

*FSK*, ,        25 -        ...  , *FSK*,    (, ,  )  .  -   " ".

----------


## FSK

:Smilie: 
  ,     .
, , ,   ,  25 ,  .

----------

*FSK*,     ? , .    ,       25? , ,   .

----------


## FSK

. !

 ,      "  25 ",   : 
"FSK,    (, ,  )  "
   ,   .
    "  25 "
            19.31,       9     "  ,     "

 !

----------


## Tasik

> ,    :    -


   ...    ...  :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## -

> ...


  :Embarrassment:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamil

2 MTs, , Helper-2005 

    ...

_-

 . .
1. .  .: .
2.  ._ 

http://gramota.ru/slovari/dic/?word=...F0%F8%E0&all=x

----------


## 643

> 2 MTs, , Helper-2005 
> 
>     ...
> 
> [I]-
> 
>  . .
> 1. .  .: .


,      , ..    ,  -      ** 
   ,         ,        ,   . ,         ,           .  ,   ,     . (                  ).

P.S.    -           ,  ,    ,  ,    -   )  , )    .      )  ,      :Wink:

----------

**, 


> 30    "  45", -...


  :yes:   !  29!

----------


## umbrella

> )  ,


  :Smilie:

----------


## Lenik

- ,   -  ,   ,   
.
-    ?
-  - ,  - .
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Ksenija32

-     :Frown:

----------


## Cepera

> .


  .
    . 
 :Wow: .
   .   45.   25  45    .
  ,    25  .

----------


## Kriniza

> -


.   -... "   ... !" ()  .   :Stick Out Tongue: 
.  .  ,    .

----------


## clementine

,    ,   ,   ,  . ..,     ,   ,      . 

PS  ,  ,    ,    ,  ,     Bundeskanzler,   Bundeskanzlerin (  ,   ),        .   ,      ""   :Smilie:

----------


## 26051971

"" - ?

----------


## Valeria

,  , -   ,     ,  (,      )      .   "" -  ,      ,     .  :yes:

----------


## Cepera

, , , .

----------


## Valeria

:Wow:

----------


## .



----------


## vladislavin

> - ,   -  ,   ,   
> .
> -    ?
> -  - ,  - .


...  !!!

----------


## vladislavin

> , , , .


    - ,   :Smilie: ))

----------


## nathel



----------


## Faraonn

-   (. ).
     .

----------


## _z

:Big Grin:  
    ,  35   :yes:

----------


## Cepera



----------


## LuckyBuh

: " "  :Stick Out Tongue:     ....

----------


## Mmmaximmm

(    ),    ,   -     ?

----------

""   ,   "", ""   .  ,   ,    .       .

----------


## Santa2013

,    -  ,  -  .

----------


## osfo

,  ,  , :   ,    ,   -    .  .. - -.

----------

> ,  ,  , :   ,    ,   -    .  .. - -.


.
"
-  .   ,   .  ?
-   ,  .
-    ,  ."

----------


## osfo

> .
> "
> -  .   ,   .  ?
> -   ,  .
> -    ,  ."


,  ..

----------


## gnews

45-         :Frown:  .  ?

----------


## YUM

> ,  ..


  :Stick Out Tongue:  
  ,   . 
 " ",  ,  ...       -, ,   - 
..  ,   -     .  - ,  - ,  -...  !  :Wink: 
    ?   ?  ? ..  ... :Big Grin: 




> 45-         . ?


      ! 
 - ,   "".

----------


## gnews

> ...,   "".


   -          :Negative:

----------


## YUM

> -


..      .          ... :Wink: 
   ,   - ...
  :
   ,         ,    !  - ! 
    ,    ,  , ,      .       , ,  ,     . 
  , ,     ,     .   -,  ,       ,         ...  - , .   -. 
   ,      - ",   " (  -),           , : ,         . 
    ?                     ?     ?   -   !    , ,      ,   - ! 
,    ,    ,          -        .     .       .              .
,          .   ? :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink:         ,     . 
!  
    ,  -      ,       .

----------


## YUM

.   .  :Big Grin:

----------


## Arhimed0

> .   .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


  -   ?

----------


## Arhimed0

*ZZZhanna*,   



-      -....  !

----------


## vihnygena

35)

----------


## YUM

> 35)


..  25  - ,   35 -,  . - !   - ...
      :  -     ! 
 -, , ", "...  ,         ...""
  - ""  :Big Grin:

----------

> ..  25  - ,   35 -,  . - !   - ...


 ... ...  ...  ...  ...  ...  ...  .

----------

: /  45 , /  45 .  45- ?  ?          ? )))

----------


## Arhimed0

> 45- ?  ?


 

  -     
       25   ,    ...   , -   50     ,  ,   25   .... 



> .


  , ,  ,   

          .       .

  " "

----------


## Arhimed0

> ?


     ,          .... *27.01.2006, 08:00* ?!

----------


## grandpa

:

1.      ,     .
2.      ,     .

----------


## Arhimed0

> **  :
> 
> 1.      ,     .
> 2.      ,     .


 **        !
  (  )

   ""
        -         ,         .        ,             /

----------


## YUM

> ,          .... *27.01.2006, 08:00* ?!


  , ,     ? 
  -  .....
(        -""  :Mocking:  )

----------


## Zamzav_Glav

.....       ?

----------

